# How to get back deleted DCIM folder?



## Geoff36887 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yesterdays, I had connected both of my flash drive and camera for transferring some pictures folders. I just planed to firstly delete a picture folder on this flash drive and then cut the camera picture folder there. But, mistakenly, I finally wrongly deleted the camera picture folder named DCIM instead. But, all the inner stored pictures are newly taken and has not been backed up yet. Do you know how to restore all my pictures on this deleted DCIM folder? Help me, please!


----------



## Enid49671 (Dec 8, 2013)

All right! After experiencing this, I hope you can be more careful about your drive or memory card data.  

But, what you should do is to save your pictures back as soon as possible.  Plunge this camera to your computer and download a data recovery program to take a chance.  

In this technological world, the deleted files or folders on a memory card or drive will not actually be wiped out completely. They are still there and can be easily saved with the help of data recovery program.  

So, never doubt! You can firstly take chanced with some data recovery freeware that can work much more efficiently than some paid ones, such as iCare Data Recovery Free, Recuva and Power Data Recovery, etc.  

As to the deleted folder named &#8220;DICM&#8221; folder, it is a folder that a camera/phone automatically creates to hold the newly taken photos. 
So, it can easily be re-built as you load back this memory card to your computer and take some new shoots.  

I hope my answer can help you out!


----------



## Geoff36887 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you for your nice help! I have already got back my lost photos from this camera with the freeware you mentioned. All of them work well, especially the first one that has finally restored the largest number of my original photos.
  Now, the &#8220;DICM&#8221; folder has also been re-created as you said. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Neville (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi
I think I have some software stashed away that is easy to use and will restore pretty much everything you may have lost. I used it for a friend a while ago and she managed to recover every picture she had taken at her daughters wedding.


----------

